# Happy 4th of july weekend



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wanted to wish everyone a very happy 4th of July weekend. :chili::chili: We're up in Vermont and having a great time being in the country. Wish our DS was here but he's working in Oregon for the next week. :huh: Thought I'd share some shots of Tyler and a new visitor.
A pensive moment for Tyler.









I'm thinking of getting Tyler's hair cut really short this week before we go on vacation at the beach but get nervous every time I look at him like this. I do love his hair and that look. :wub:









After dinner when we were up on the deck we were visited by this beautiful girl below. She was so sweet and looked a little at Tyler like he was an appetizer.:w00t: She's one of our neighbor's. 

















This was Tyler on the road with us today.









Fresh peas in the pod.








Tyler deciding whether a pea (or a pee) was in his future. :HistericalSmiley:









And this is what was for dinner on the grill. Shrimp, scallops, patty pan squash, tomatoes, mushrooms, potatoes, and corn on the cob.
















We're off to fireworks on the mountain at 9. Hope you all have a great time. :drinkup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, Sue....looks like you guys are having a great time!! That food looks yummy!!! There are parties going on all over this lagoon....hope my a/c blocks out most of the noise tonight. (oh I'm such a partier!...NOT). 

Tomorrow night I'll be out there laughing and singing with the best of them....I think....B)

I say get Tyler's hair cut like Jett's and then we can see if they are identical twins!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tyler you are just the cutest little guy:wub: I like his hair, take care that boy, your neighbors dog looks like he wants to play tug of war, Sue I was thinking of you earlier wondering if you were in Vermont for the 4th
gosh I'm coming over for dinner, looks so yummy


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy 4th Sue and Tyler!:wub:
wow, that food looks great!:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yummmmmm! It all looks fantastic!
I am sure Tyler would look cool in ANY cut, but he would definitely BE cool in a short, puppy cut. :HistericalSmiley:
Kitzel has LOVED having less hair---and I am happy for him. Our weather is finally summer.
Ty lookes like he is saying "to pea or not to pee, that is the question!"


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Im drooling looks so good and your dogs are too cute


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aw Sue, Tyler is so darned cute. What great pictures. Yummy lookin' food and your neighbor is pretty altho scary. I don't blame Tyler for being unsure of her. Have a great 4th Sue and Tyler. :wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are beautiful, magazine quality photos, Sue. The peas, dinner and corn could be featured in Bon Apetit! And Tyler, well he's just too adorable for words. That first shot really does look like a pensive stare - wonder what he's thinking. The second one, the b&W, is fabulous.

Have a great time in Vermont!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Sue, Tyler is such a cutie I don't think it matters whether his hair is long or short. 

Are there any leftovers. That food sure looks good.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy 4th to you, too!:hugging:Great pics! Dinner looks great-I'll be right over.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sweetest Sue ... :tender:

First of all, I wish you and family the greatest July 4th! I can see by the wonderful pictures that you have been having a great one so far! 

As always ... Tyler looks so handsome and adorable! :wub::wub: 

As for Tyler's hair cut short for the beach ... his hair will grow back. And, no matter how short his hair is ... he will still be handsome. Our vet's office sent out an email with tips for the holidays. One suggestion is to have their hair cut short for the summer because of the heat. I think Tyler would think that is ... well ... *cool* :yes:

I love the pictures of the peas in a pod! Your dinner on the grill looks sooooo delicious and beautiful. I love scallops and shrimp. And, all those yummy veggies, too! 

I hope you took some firework pictures ... you take such awesome pictures.

Sending you and Tyler lots of love and hugs! :heart::smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Well, Sue....looks like you guys are having a great time!! That food looks yummy!!! There are parties going on all over this lagoon....hope my a/c blocks out most of the noise tonight. (oh I'm such a partier!...NOT).
> 
> Tomorrow night I'll be out there laughing and singing with the best of them....I think....B)
> 
> I say get Tyler's hair cut like Jett's and then we can see if they are identical twins!!


Pat - we really are enjoying ourselves. Just miss David. :huh: Hope all the pups cope with the fireworks tonight. I have to look for a photo of Jett so we can compare apres haircut.


Matilda's mommy said:


> Tyler you are just the cutest little guy:wub: I like his hair, take care that boy, your neighbors dog looks like he wants to play tug of war, Sue I was thinking of you earlier wondering if you were in Vermont for the 4th
> gosh I'm coming over for dinner, looks so yummy


Thanks, Paula. A little far for dinner...wish we lived closer. Hope you all have a great holiday. 


mfa said:


> happy 4th Sue and Tyler!:wub:
> wow, that food looks great!:aktion033:


Thanks so much, Florence. I was Jim's "Sue chef" :HistericalSmiley: and he did all the grilling.


edelweiss said:


> Yummmmmm! It all looks fantastic!
> I am sure Tyler would look cool in ANY cut, but he would definitely BE cool in a short, puppy cut. :HistericalSmiley:
> Kitzel has LOVED having less hair---and I am happy for him. Our weather is finally summer.
> Ty lookes like he is saying "to pea or not to pee, that is the question!"


Tyler thought it was "nobler to pee" and thus left the deck. :HistericalSmiley: I do think about all the fluffs who feel freer, lighter and happier in short dos so I think I will have Tyler's body shorn.


gypsyqueen said:


> Im drooling looks so good and your dogs are too cute


Thanks so much. It tasted even better than it looks.


Dixie's Mama said:


> Aw Sue, Tyler is so darned cute. What great pictures. Yummy lookin' food and your neighbor is pretty altho scary. I don't blame Tyler for being unsure of her. Have a great 4th Sue and Tyler. :wub::wub:


Thanks so much, Florence. I hope you and yours have a wonderful holiday too. 


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Those are beautiful, magazine quality photos, Sue. The peas, dinner and corn could be featured in Bon Apetit! And Tyler, well he's just too adorable for words. That first shot really does look like a pensive stare - wonder what he's thinking. The second one, the b&W, is fabulous.
> 
> Have a great time in Vermont!


Thanks, Linda. Still getting by with my little Canon. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup: I think Tyler was probably thinking about how spoiled he is. :smrofl:I loved the tree behind Tyler when I was taking the shot. The sunlight and leaves were so pretty. And some of my recipe (shrimp and scallop) came from Williams-Sonoma Grill cookbook. Lemon, oil, seasoning and fresh tarragon from my deck. So yummy.


lynda said:


> Hey Sue, Tyler is such a cutie I don't think it matters whether his hair is long or short.
> 
> Are there any leftovers. That food sure looks good.


Thanks, Lynda. Alas no leftovers. How would I ever feed all 6 of you???:HistericalSmiley: I'm sure you're having a delicious 4th too



aprilb said:


> Happy 4th to you, too!Great pics! Dinner looks great-I'll be right over.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Thanks so much, April. Hope you're having a wonderful one too. :chili:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sweetest Sue ... :tender:
> 
> First of all, I wish you and family the greatest July 4th! I can see by the wonderful pictures that you have been having a great one so far!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Marie. I hope you, Felix and Snowball are enjoying the weekend as well. :grouphug: Thanks for the info from your vet's office. Since we're going to the beach next weekend, I think the short do will be the right move.
I love the peas too. I remember as a kid my mom used to buy peas in the pod and we would shell them and eat them as snacks in front of the tv. So good and so healthy. Now kids eat chips. :angry: Really relaxing on the deck today. Don't think we'll rush down to NYC to see Macy's fireworks. Just savor being here. I'll post fireworks I saw up here.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy 4th Sue, looks like a relaxing weekend. wish I had that meal right now : )


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

happy fourth to u , hubby and tyler! the pics were awesome and i also agree tyler would look gorgeous in whatever cut.. omg ur dinner looks slamming !!! u know i love food pics, love them!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I was gonna post about Tyler's hair first until I saw all that yummy food!!! My goodness that is some good eats!! Makes me wanna go make myself a snack but nothing I have at home right now can compare.

Now, on to Tyler, I can see why it would be so hard to cut him, his hair is so amazing. But I'm sure Tyler can work a shorter 'do too - he's just so handsome and I'm sure that your neighbor's dog thought so too. Well, I'll be looking for pics of Tyler with a new 'do as I am currently catching up to a lot of missed posts on SM.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Happy 4th Sue, looks like a relaxing weekend. wish I had that meal right now : )


Thanks, Brenda. It really was a low key weekend. Very rare for us. Usually tons of company...comes with having a vacation home. :blink:


uniquelovdolce said:


> happy fourth to u , hubby and tyler! the pics were awesome and i also agree tyler would look gorgeous in whatever cut.. omg ur dinner looks slamming !!! u know i love food pics, love them!!


I do know you love food pix and I enjoy yours. The next night was just as yummy but I didn't have my phone on hand to take a picture. :HistericalSmiley:


Johita said:


> Well I was gonna post about Tyler's hair first until I saw all that yummy food!!! My goodness that is some good eats!! Makes me wanna go make myself a snack but nothing I have at home right now can compare.
> 
> Now, on to Tyler, I can see why it would be so hard to cut him, his hair is so amazing. But I'm sure Tyler can work a shorter 'do too - he's just so handsome and I'm sure that your neighbor's dog thought so too. Well, I'll be looking for pics of Tyler with a new 'do as I am currently catching up to a lot of missed posts on SM.


Oh thanks so much Edith. Missed you around here. The holiday weekend scattered everyone. :HistericalSmiley: We love to grill so much since we live in an apartment. It's really a treat.
Tyler's grooming is tomorrow afternoon so we'll see. I'll post pix -- if he looks good. Otherwise he'll probably go into the Maltese Witness Protection Program. :w00t:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I must say. I love Tylers hair. So pretty. He is a little sweetheart. :tender: 

Looks like you are having a lovely time arty: Tyler whispered he kinda fancies those scallops.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness...late to the party as usual. Looks like you had a fabulous weekend!! And it's only 10:35 in the morning here but your dinner is making me hungry! And I don't even like seafood. :HistericalSmiley:

Tyler is gorgeous no matter what. But Jett would be honored if he got his hair cut like his. So....did you do it??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my goodness...late to the party as usual. Looks like you had a fabulous weekend!! And it's only 10:35 in the morning here but your dinner is making me hungry! And I don't even like seafood. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Tyler is gorgeous no matter what. But Jett would be honored if he got his hair cut like his. So....did you do it??


Thanks Crystal. Today at 3pm. :w00t::w00t: I think I'm taking along a photo of Tyler when I first got him where he was pretty short haired except for his legs. Here was the shot. What do you think?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* What do I think?? Perfect. :wub: Anxiously awaiting the 'after groom' pics. 



Snowbody said:


> Thanks Crystal. Today at 3pm. :w00t::w00t: I think I'm taking along a photo of Tyler when I first got him where he was pretty short haired except for his legs. Here was the shot. What do you think?


----------

